# Favorite hymns? Add a link



## Greaserbilly (Nov 17, 2011)

One of mine, expertly done by the Episcopal church of Scotland.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kc6QkhChlEg


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 18, 2011)

Many songs by christian artist Keith Green and/or Don Francisco is like a 'hymn' to me, although maybe not regarded as such by churchanity.

As far as the older classics, too many to mention. It would have to be one that I am using for worship at present.  The classic, "Holy, Holy, Holy" comes to mind. (And even Keith Green did an amazing rendering of that.)  I'll have to find it at home (no UTube at werk) and post it.


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't have a youtube link, but "He Set Me Free" has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 19, 2011)

*Holy, Holy, Holy: Keith Green*

Circa 1980's, this is one of the best 'modern' versions of this old hymn classic.

I miss this man's worship/ministry to this day....


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2011)

Just As I Am



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gGBMv42dJY&feature=related


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2011)

You have probably seen this but it never gets old.

http://youtu.be/pLLMzr3PFgk


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 22, 2011)

Some of you might have seen and heard this before.
I suggest you listen and watch to the very end.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 22, 2011)

One of my top 5....bittersweet, we well see them in the sweet by and by, if not for that what hope would we have?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WzL2Lu6ecE


----------



## formula1 (Nov 23, 2011)

One of my favorites, though this version in not purely traditional:


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 23, 2011)

formula1 said:


> One of my favorites, though this version in not purely traditional:



I also like it.
It was nice to sing along with it.


----------

